# Grundlagen?!?! Sowas wie Selfhtml erhältlich?



## Heiko (30. Mai 2001)

Hi!

Ihr kennt doch sicher alle Selfhtml, die supertolle Anweisung und Einführung in HTML. Ich will nu Java Script lernen und euch fragen, gibt es so ein Tutorial zum Download wie Selfhtml bloß über Java Script? Und wo kann man das downloaden?
MfG,
Heiko!


----------



## Deemax (31. Mai 2001)

*SelfHTML + Javascript*

In SelfHTML ist doch eine sehr umfangreichens Javascript-Tutorial schon enthalten. Ich habe mit dem Turtorial angefangen und befinde es als äußerst gut für Anfängern. Unter http://www.teamone.de/selfaktuell kannst Du es Dir downloaden.
Oder unter http://www.rhirte.de/javascript/home.htm findest Du auch eine gute Einführung.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (31. Mai 2001)

Warum einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht? 

goto -> http://selfhtml.tutorials.de


----------

